# PS3 Version of Red Dead Redemption Gets Exclusive Content



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Version of Red Dead Redemption Gets Exclusive Content*
05/14/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Rockstars’ Red Dead Redemption is due out in just one week, however, it’s already looking to be one of the year’s biggest blockbuster titles. The retail packaging reveals some interesting info regarding the PlayStation 3 version of the game.
The PlayStation 3 version of Red Dead Redemption will include exclusive content for players. The content is titled “Solomon’s Folly Gang Hideout and Walton Gang Outfit” and a code is included within the game’s case.










A similar situation had occurred in Batman: Arkhum Asylum, where only PS3 owners had the opportunity to play as Joker and thus helped the PS3 sales of the game surpass the Xbox 360’s version.
[Source]

*Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

